# REM 700P VS SAVAGE 10FP HS



## d_handley00 (Nov 23, 2008)

WHICH IS BETTER, THE REMINGTON 700 POLICE OR THE SAVAGE 10FP HS PRECISION. BOTH HAVE HS STOCKS AND BOTH IN 308


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I will always go either Ruger or Remington, but I had the chance to shoot one of those high dollar Savages, and it was sweet.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Have owned & used both.

Personally I much prefer the Remington 700 which is my choice for my work rifle. So does probably 90% of the LE Sniper/Counter Sniper community of which I'm very proud to be a member. In my Sniper Class of 18 students there were 15 Remington 700's, 1 Ruger, 1 Savage, and 1 AR-15. The Ruger & Savage held their own, but by the end of the school it was clear they were not the equal of the 700's. The guy who brought the AR-15 was so frustrated he wished he had not been sent to this class by his agency. BTW the instructors, all former LE or military snipers, to a man strongly favored the 700 over anything else.

Also bear in mind Army & Marines both use rifles built on the Model 700 action as their standard sniper rifles. They can pretty much have anything they want, and the Remington 700 remains the Gold Standard of military sniping...

The only mods I've made to my out of the box Remington 700 VS LH was to swap the factory H-S stock with palm swell for one without, adjust the trigger down to 2.5lbs, and build up a cheek piece for a consistent stock/cheek weld so all I have to do bring the rifle to my shoulder to perfectly position my eye behind the scope (ultra important!). With Black Hills 168 grain Match, this rifle will print .5MOA center to center all day long...

However, asking which is "better" is asking a pretty broad question for which an answer is probably more a subjective opinion...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I am a die hard ruger person, but I have to agree that the Remington is a much more accurate gun. I have one that was totally gone over for bench shooting, and that is a tack driver. My Ruger will group 1/2in., but still can't comepete with the Remingtons, the only reason I go Ruger is because they fit me better.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

REMINGTON hands down


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll give it up for the 700P, they are excellent rifles.










Here's proof, first and second groups were .192" and the third was .3795". This was during load development at 100yds, needless to say I kept this recipe. 

The savage will do well also.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Savage hands down.

My experience has been different than NDTerminator. I have been through 3 LE sniper schools. Two of them had US Army sniper instructors, the third was an LE sniper instructor. All of them said that though they had to shoot the Remington as they were issued to them, they prefered the Savage saying that it had much better accuracy with a wider range of ammo.

That and I kicked the crap out of a whole lot of Remington 700 P's as well as several customs built on Remington 700 actions with the 10FP that was issued to me. Although mine had a McMillan stock.

Savage may not look as pretty, but it shoots a whole lot better.

huntin1


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

OK dang it, if xdeano is going to post targets, I can too. 

100 yards, cold bore shot followed by 3 rd group:










100 yard 5 rd group:










200 yard 3 rd group:










The Savage will hold it's own.

edited to add: In all honesty, the Remington is a good shooter as well, you won't go wrong with either.

But I do prefer Savage.  

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a Remington 700P with a Leupold MarkIV. To keep up with hunting1's savage I had to lap the locking lugs, cut two inches off the barrel and set back the barrel and rechamber, recrown, set the trigger to 1 1/2 pounds etc. It does ok now though with groups under .3 inches. It drives me up a wall though because I have a Remington Sendero in 300 Winchester mag that I have done very little with and it shoots groups half the size of the 308. I just plain lucked out with the 300. All I have done is lapped the locking lugs. Oh, and the scope rings of course.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nice shooting Huntin1, I especially like the 200yd group, very nice. See the Savages can keep up with the Remingtons. What all did you do to that rifle huntin1?

Unlike Plainsman, I lucked out on my 700P, I didn't do anything except drop the trigger to 2lbs everything else is stock. I did at about 3lbs of lead to the butt. I didn't lap lugs or rings. It's been said that the 700P's are one of those rifles that you either get a good one or you get a lemon. Savage out of the box is pretty dang good.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Replaced the Savage factory stock with a McMillan A2. That's it. Well, it was glass bedded into the stock.

My personal 10FP has the stock replaced with a Bell & Carlson, glass bedded, trigger adjusted to 2 1/4 lbs, and I added a tactical bolt handle.

It's a shooter too. :wink:

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice, I really like the McMillan stocks. If I were to buy a Savage, it would be the 10FP with McMillan stock. Savage is a no fuss gun. I'd love to buy a McMillan for my 700P, but the cost is holding me back.

I forgot about adding the tactical bolt knob. It doesn't add any accuracy but it does make it easier to manipulate the bolt with gloves.

The one good thing with a remington is if you want to change or add something, there is such a large variety of things out there.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would have liked to put a McMillan on my own 10FP cost made me choke. Department can afford it but I can't. The Bell & Carlson works pretty well though.

The nice thing about the Rems is all the aftermarket goodies you can get for them.

I really like the tactical bolt, it does make it easier with gloves.

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

d_handley00,

With all the above said, I don't think you'd go wrong with either manufacture. They're both good. It depends on the amount of money that you want to sink into this. You can't forget the scope, purchase the most expensive piece of glass that you can, in most cases more than the rifle itself.

By the way what will you be using it for, targets, critters, work, etc.

Another thing I might add is the 700P also come in the Light Tactical version with a 20" fluted barrel. I'd probably shy away from the shorter barrel If you plan on doing longer range shooting 800yds+.

xdeano

Huntin1 - which B&C stock did you get? I'm always looking for nice stocks.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

This is kind of like asking if blondes, redheads, or brunettes make the best girlfriends/wives...

The answer is you can't really go wrong no matter which you choose... :beer:

BTW, in regard to the scope, I discovered the best kept secret in tactical scopes a few years back, the Bushnell Elite 3200 10X Tactical Scope. It's a classic straight 10X mil dot scope with big ol' target knobs that have super positive clicks. Any old school sniper trained on 10X mil dot optics can really appreciate this scope.

If you look around you can find one for around $200. Don't let the price fool you, this is a ton of scope for the money. I've shot some big money tac scopes that equalled it but weren't hundeds upon hundreds of dollars better....

Another device I discovered that is a must have for shooting mil dots is the Mil Dot Master. It's a slide rule that does all, range, elevation, and wind drift calculations in seconds.

You trained guys, remember laying there in the rain under a poncho trying to work out the equations with a calculator, notebook, and pen?
Forget about it! Once you establish the range or estimate via number of MDs on your target, the MDM does the calculations faster than you can punch the first figures into a calculator. Used with a laser rangefinder to establish your ranges, it's scary fast & easy...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

xdeano,

The B&C stock is a Duramaxx, looks close to the M24 stock. They now make a tactical stock similar to the McMillan A2, if that had been available when I bought mine I would have gotten it.

NDTerminator is correct on the Mildot Master, would not be without mine.

Scopes: The Bushnell Elite is a very good choice if you can be content with straight 10X.

I like a variable, and prefer the mildot reticle. My 10FP currently wears a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5x14x40 Side focus Mildot. At $290 it gets the job done. I would prefer a little bit better glass, just can't afford it right now. I am looking at and will get as soon as I can afford it a Nikon Monarch 4x16x42 Side Focus and of course mildot. Spend as much as you can afford on glass.

If anyone wants to contribute to the "huntin1 needs a new scope fund" donations are welcome anytime, they are not tax deductable though.  :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Well both the remington and the savage are excellent rifles. It really depends on what you like and what you plan to do with them. Both shoot well out of the box and with little gunsmithing work shoot really well. The remington you can find just about any aftermarket part you want for it for a good price. The savage has after market parts but not as much as the remington. Another big difference is that the remington you need to have a gunsmith do the work on it such as change the barrel. On a savage you can change the barrel yourself and it is really pretty easy.

Now if you wanted to set it up to what you want you can do a build off of stevens 200 which is the same action as a savage. take the barrel off, sell the stock. And then you start from there. pick your barrel, pick your stock and so on. You could build the whole thing for under 1k depending on what optics and stock you want.

if you want to know more or have any questions feel free to pm me.

Both are great rifles. I am personally in favor of the rem but then again all my rifles are custom.

lax


----------



## 223 widow maker (Nov 26, 2008)

im gunna have to go with hunter1. i have the 12FV and my uncle has the new 12LRPV. i have invested around a grand in mine and my uncle close to two in his and mine will shoot right with it as far as you want to go. its not the gun its the ammo that makes the gun shoot. For 308 get the 168 gr. BTHP. Cant go wrong. Go with the savage. you might have to replace the stock but just go buy a piece of walnut and make you one over the winter and youll be happy. i did and it looks like a god damn comp. gun!!! :sniper:


----------

